# 08 Teryx Nra Edition



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Just picked it up last weekend. I added 27" Sti Black Diamonds,Gun and Bow Racks. Spray in bed liner. Will add rear lights this week. My 4 yr old loves it.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice.


----------

